
Learning the Hard Way: Microservices - kiyanwang
https://itnext.io/microservices-c8b5dbdd58b8
======
mytailorisrich
Previous thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20940577](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20940577)

